# Grinder advice



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

I've currently got a Krups burr grinder and a Gaggia Evolution. I'm feeling that I might get better results with a better grinder as I cannot seem to taste any of the notes in the raves beans I've been going through.

I have the non pressurised baskets with my machine.

A friend recommended the Sage Smart Pro but there are mixed reviews online but it is in my price range of about £200. I have seen a Rancilio Rocky for £229 online and wondered if either are really good enough or if I should keep and eye on here for a second hand machine. (I'm in north Essex and can collect locally )

Any thoughts or views gratefully received or shall I just give up and buy pressurised baskets 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Out of the Rocky & the Sage, I'd go for the Rocky, but you'll need to purge a few grams between shots as grinds get backed up in the chute.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

245 gets a mignon manule from @Black Cat Coffee


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi there @fly3k, I'm also a N.Essex resident btw, I'd definitely expect to see an improvement with a better grinder, there's a used Mazzer in the For Sale section on here for £150 which would be streets ahead of your current grinder if that helps. Another avenue might be a decent quality hand grinder, but it all depends on how many coffees you prep per day and at any one go, a hand grinder can lose it's charm very quickly when you're doing 4/5 coffees for guests at a time.

Re your original choices, I'd rather have the Rancilio than the Sage personally, but used good quality grinders do appear in the FS section here regularly as people's upgradeitis takes effect, fleabay and glumtree normally have a few as well, but firstly you've no idea who you're buying from (or their hygiene standards), and secondly you've no idea if it's about to die on you.

Good luck with whatever you decide on. DG


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Deegee said:


> Hi there @fly3k, I'm also a N.Essex resident btw, I'd definitely expect to see an improvement with a better grinder, there's a used Mazzer in the For Sale section on here for £150 which would be streets ahead of your current grinder if that helps. Another avenue might be a decent quality hand grinder, but it all depends on how many coffees you prep per day and at any one go, a hand grinder can lose it's charm very quickly when you're doing 4/5 coffees for guests at a time.
> Re your original choices, I'd rather have the Rancilio than the Sage personally, but used good quality grinders do appear in the FS section here regularly as people's upgradeitis takes effect, fleabay and glumtree normally have a few as well, but firstly you've no idea who you're buying from (or their hygiene standards), and secondly you've no idea if it's about to die on you.
> Good luck with whatever you decide on. DG


Thanks for the heads up on that. I just had a quick look and a look at a YouTube review and that grinder looks huge. I'm not sure it will quite fit on the counter under my cupboards. Good to see someone local. I'm not too far away from Colchester.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

On the coast at Brittlesea on mud, about 10 miles out of Colchester. 👍

What type of coffee are you looking to improve with the new grinder, milk based, long black or 'spro?


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Deegee said:


> On the coast at Brittlesea on mud, about 10 miles out of Colchester.
> What type of coffee are you looking to improve with the new grinder, milk based, long black or 'spro?


Do you mean Brightlingsea? I mainly add steamed milk as a find the espresso a bit sour or bitter. I can't quite define between the two . I wonder if as I'm mainly having it with milk if it's worth the extra on a new grinder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep, Brightlingsea for my sins. I asked about what type of drink as a not quite so good grinder/coffee machine becomes glaringly obvious if you're chasing decent espresso/americano, where adding milk won't hide it as such, but minor faults are definitely less obvious. So I guess the next question is what would you like to achieve? 
The Evo will produce Espresso, but like the Classic it's pressure is too high and the temp stability is dubious, so it'll do it but only if you're using a halfway decent grinder, if you don't think the grinder is worth it afterward you could always sell it on again, buying a used unit would definitely help there. Alternatively get a pressurised basket and experiment a bit, after all, when most people are at work again, there may well be a glut of lightly used grinders on the market...

Hth and doesn't confuse further. 👍


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Deegee said:


> Yep, Brightlingsea for my sins. I asked about what type of drink as a not quite so good grinder/coffee machine becomes glaringly obvious if you're chasing decent espresso/americano, where adding milk won't hide it as such, but minor faults are definitely less obvious. So I guess the next question is what would you like to achieve?
> The Evo will produce Espresso, but like the Classic it's pressure is too high and the temp stability is dubious, so it'll do it but only if you're using a halfway decent grinder, if you don't think the grinder is worth it afterward you could always sell it on again, buying a used unit would definitely help there. Alternatively get a pressurised basket and experiment a bit, after all, when most people are at work again, there may well be a glut of lightly used grinders on the market...
> 
> Hth and doesn't confuse further. 👍


 You're pretty much in the next village as I'm in Bentley 

I keep reading about lowering the pressure, I have had the lid off once so far so will have to investigate what I need and how easy it is.

I'll have to keep a look out on here for a cheap decent grinder on here. I'm beginning to move back into being in the office more so me use will go back to weekends and a couple of days from home a week. I got my trusty old cafetierre out yesterday after a long time and really enjoyed the flavour of the Rave beans.


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks like they are out of stock but have emailed them. They have a Fracino Piccino Mini but I cant see much in the way of reviews online about that one.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

fly3k said:


> Looks like they are out of stock but have emailed them. They have a Fracino Piccino Mini but I cant see much in the way of reviews online about that one.


 Sounds similar to an Iberital MC2. I wouldn't bother.


----------

